# Frozen Bones?



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone freeze bones they got for their dog? Like marrow bones, etc. If you do, do you give them later frozen, or do you defrost in anyway first?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

If I remember, I defrost them, otherwise, they defrost during chewing.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm really glad you asked this question. I've been wondering about this too.

My husband gives the marrow bones to him frozen because it lasts longer. I assume there's no problem with that but would like to know what others think.

Also, I know we cannot feed cooked chicken/turkey bones...but what about frozen?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We give them frozen.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

We give them frozen.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

Another one for Frozen.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Mac's Mom said:


> Also, I know we cannot feed cooked chicken/turkey bones...but what about frozen?


As long as the bones are raw, it's the cooking process that makes them brittle and splinter. 

I feed my dogs raw frozen chicken and turkey. My GSD does not like raw chicken unless it's frozen. He doesn't care for the texture. My Golden will eat it frozen or thawed.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I give marrow bones raw and frozen and yep, they thaw while the dogs are eating them. 
We have a problem with Harley, he figured out if he keeps dropping the bone on the floor the marrow will eventually fall out..the floor has a million dents in it. Annies a good girl, she patiently licks it out.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I do frozen as well.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Raw and frozen....anything to make them last longer.....


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i was just wondering about this...i give them frozen and was wondering if that's okay. sounds like it is. cool.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I give marrow bones frozen from the freezer or fresh from the butcher. If its the day I am buying them, it is fresh. If not, they go into the freezer. When she is ready for one I just give it to her frozen. She also eats a raw diet and that is sometimes still frozen when she eats it. She gets a chicken back every night, that may or may not be frozen. I think if its frozen, it makes them work harder for it and work those back teeth.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I give them frozen. Takes them a bit longer to chew!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use center cut beef marrow bones. sometimes i bake them
somtimes i feed them raw. i'll give my dog frozen ones also.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i use center cut beef marrow bones. sometimes i bake them
> somtimes i feed them raw. i'll give my dog frozen ones also.


Is there a 'break-in' period? Gave my god one and she got the trots. All that marrow was too rich for her. Will try to dig most of it out the next time and let her get used to it gradually.


----------



## rmedgbert (Nov 5, 2010)

I would suggest frozen knuckle bones as an alternative to marrow bones. The knuckle bones they can actually grind down and consume whereas the shanks with the marrow are harder and usually they will just lick out the marrow as it thaws and it can be on the rich side if too much is consumed at one time. For a dog who likes to chew, a large frozen knuckle bone thrown in the yard has been known to entertain for hours.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Frozen here, too.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh, and I second the knuckle bones. They literally disappear. No so with the marrow bones.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

How big are the knuckle bones in comparison to the marrow bones?

I give Joey the marrow bones, but am always in the market for something different.

When you go to the butcher, do you specifically ask for knuckle bones?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

When we go to the butcher, we get the whole femur and they cut the ends off, cut those in half, and then we get a few 4 - 6" marrows from the middle. Each femur is about $4 and gives us about 7 pieces.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Raw and frozen here.


----------

